# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Πρόβλημα με JVC ADIXXION camera

## nikolasgianno

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Πήρα την παραπάνω camera της JVC μέσω ebay (από Γερμανία) και την δεύτερη φορά που πήγα να την χρησιμοποιήσω, αρχικά κόλλησε το κουμπί rec και αμέσως μετά το on/off (λέγοντας κόλλησε εννοώ ότι πατιέται μεν χωρίς αποτέλεσμα δε). Η κάμερα είναι εντός εγγύησης (είναι μόλις 2 εβδομάδων) αλλά,
1. δεν βρίσκω αντιπρόσωπο και εξουσιοδοτημένο service της jvc στην ελλάδα για κάμερες (μόνο για ηχοσυστήματα αυτοκινήτων), ξέρει κανείς κάτι διαφορετικό ή πρέπει να την στείλω έξω?
2. και επίσης θα ήθελα να ξέρω, ΑΝ βρω... θα αναγνωρίσουν ότι είναι εντός εγγύησης και ας την αγόρασα από γερμανία? (προφανώς την έχω την απόδειξη αγοράς).

----------


## angel_grig

Aρχικα διαβασε το manual.Μπορει απλα να χρειαζεται reset.Εαν δεν υπαρχει καποιος συνδιασμος πληκτρων τοτε βγαλε την μπαταρια,αστην λιγο εκτος και μετα ξαναβαλτη.

----------

